
ICANN to Let VeriSign Raise Prices on .COMs [pdf] - cik
https://www.icann.org/sites/default/files/tlds/com/com-proposed-loi-03jan20-en.pdf
======
mehdix
Is this going to be the beginning of increasing .COM prices alltogether such
as what they did with .ORG?

